# Stance question



## AlphaDawg (Jul 12, 2010)

I keep seeing these guys on shows starting from a position with the firearm level, but pulled into the chest, and then upon starting, the firearm is brought out to a double handed combat stance to fire. What is this, why do they do it? Where does it come from, and what is the purpose?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Pistol Shooting Stances:

1. Isosceles
2. Weaver 
3. Modified Weaver

Pistol Shooting Stance - eHow.com


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think what you are describing is a part of the draw sequence taught by self-defense instructors, the idea being that your attacker may be upon you before you can complete your normal draw and fire sequence. If you put that step in, i.e. clasping the gun with both hands, next to your chest, you can still fire, point blank, at an attacker that is already inside the area that would have been your normal stance.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Bisley said:


> I think what you are describing is a part of the draw sequence taught by self-defense instructors, the idea being that your attacker may be upon you before you can complete your normal draw and fire sequence. If you put that step in, i.e. clasping the gun with both hands, next to your chest, you can still fire, point blank, at an attacker that is already inside the area that would have been your normal stance.


I think you may be right. The guy does it at the start of the video cougartex posted for the Isosceles stance. I kept seeing it used on "Top Shot" by all the professional shooters, and since I haven't had any formal handgun training (yet) I haven't encountered it. Thanks for clearing that up guys.


----------



## Dannyboy555 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ruger has some short youtube videos called "Tactical Tips". They Have 18 up as of today. This segment describes some of the different ready stances, purposes and applications.

YouTube - Ruger Tactical Tips - 4: Ready Positions


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The stance you refer to works well on a range with a lot of shooters side by side. They keep the gun pointed at paper targets while swiveling their head to see whats around them. The situation encountered on the streets may not allow that luxury. Your weak hand may be occupied by your young childs hand or something you are carrying. You may be seated in a car. If in close to the agressor you may need to hold them off with your weak side while drawing and shooting one handed with the gun at your strong side.

Don't get hungup on having to always do things one way.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

This intermediate position also happens to be the fastest way on target. Faster than "sweeping" the gun up, out of a holster. The gun is drawn almost straight up, and the support hand joins the grip around your navel. From here, the gun is pressed outward. 

The advantage comes in that the eyes can find the front sight faster, while not leaving the same visual plane as the threat. If you have to look DOWN to find the up-sweeping from sight, you can lose the threat. If you wait to acquire the front sight AFTER it is already at threat level, you'll lose at least a second looking for it.

By drawing to the chest first, and orienting the gun toward the threat, you can, in a pinch, fire from that position safely... you can better retain the gun if the attacker goes for it... AND you can find the front sight more quickly as the gun is pressed forward, without losing sight of the threat in the process.

There's lots of good reasons for the position.

Jeff


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

TOF said:


> Don't get hungup on having to always do things one way.


That's right!!

stance is also a matter of convenince/dictated by the threat/situation.

two arms locked out, knees bent, isocolese stance: arms come up and out to the same place each time, knees bent to present a smaller target, easy to repeat etc.

bladed/weaver: you can vary this on up a million different ways.

target shooting: again, depends.

you want to shoot defence, target etc? 
find one that allows you to balance, breathe, control the trigger and not be rocked back by recoil. if you are more defence oriented try and find one that allows you to stay light on your feet, present a smaller target, have good peripheral vision in case you need to (should be) seek cover etc.

your draw presentation and all else should be unaffected by your stance be it on a stair case, ramp, a flat or lying on your side.


----------

